# Hi ! Snowboarded for the first time today



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Decided to make a trip to my local mountain here in Rochester, NY. Made the drive to Bristol Mountain and got on a snowboard for the first time. I fell down a bunch of times on the "beginners" hill and after about 4 hours decided to take the lift for the first time also to one of the novice hills. It took me a long time to get down that hill because I kept falling and drifting to my left towards the grass, my wrists hurt!!!

Anyhow, I figured my suitable stance is the regular stance and I can't wait to go back and practice some more. I paid $79 for 1.5 hrs of beginners lessons, 8 hr. lift ticket, and 8 hr. snowboard and boot rental (I don't have my own equipment). If I don't use the lift next time there then I'll just pay $26 for the boot and board rental and practice some more on the practice hill.

I would post some pics but I don't have any, my wife took the camera on her vacation with our son down in the sunshine state, Florida.

How was everyone elses first time snowboarding? Post some of your stories here.

Peace,

SirDavidXIIV


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Welcome to boarding!

My first time, I went with some friends, and they tried to teach me how to board (to this day, I haven't had any lessons!). It took me over half an hour to get down the bunny hill (nowadays it takes about 2 minutes). Then they took me on a cat track that forced me to learn how to turn, or else I'd fall onto a double black run. That made me learn quick, trial by fire and whatnot. But once I learned how to turn left and right, I was set, I progressed pretty quickly. And now I'm hooked.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Ah, I remember the first time. I hit up lake louise. It was fun, Started out on the begginer hill, took me 2 days to link turns thank god.

I remember falling alot though.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

2 days to link turns? it took me 4.... 
Best advice? get a season pass to your local hill. I found that out right quick.

Also, your progression will be a lot faster.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah and the spot is only about a 25 minute drive, tops. My back and shoulder muscles are terribly sore now, not so much my wrists anymore. I really want to reach the summit, but in due time...Plan on returning in less than 2 weeks


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

You've just started doing one of the most fun things in life anyone can do with their clothes on or off!

My first time was in Val d'Isere in the French Alps. First thing I did was fall over :laugh: I didn't hurt too bad so from there I just went for it. I had a very patient friend who showed me the ropes and who I rode with for the first few days. I think it really helps to have someone to follow, then you can copy how they move.

Got to the top of a black run on my third day. I had a really awful technique where I kicked the board round but I got down 

The next day was really icy and my confidence totally went. I think mindset and confidence completely affect how you ride. Progression for me has always been about finding that groove and then having to trust myself that I can take it to the next level, be it a first black run, first jump or riding fakie (still working on that one)

The first few days boarding can be tough - the rest will be some of the best in your life


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

For me, once I learned to stop, and turn both directions, I progressed really fast. It's easy to learn on your own (although many don't recommend it) once you get the basics.

Also, when you get to powder, you have to pack the snow under you to get up. Nobody told me. And i spent over half an hour trying to flop myself back to a groomed run before a guy shouted the answer to me as he skied by.


----------

